# Tapatio Tinga De Pollo Cooking Sauce review...



## kleenex (Dec 10, 2019)

I was at a local walmart and spotted this for sale.  

One 8oz bag of cooking sauce is was about 2. bucks.

One of the main ingredients here was apple cider vinegar along with the Tapatio Hot Sauce.

I cooked it off according to the directions on the back of the bag and ate it.

I did not get a lot of left over sauce after cooking it.

The label on the bag says medium and I fully agree with it.

This had some solid flavor to it.  This will get you to a nose blow for sure.

I have to give this item a big thumbs up for sure.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2019)

Do you cook chicken in this?


----------



## kleenex (Dec 10, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Do you cook chicken in this?



yes.  they wanted boneless chicken cut into pieces.  I used some boneless chicken thighs that I had to took the skin off.

Simple and easy to make.


----------

